# Simplicity 3110 10 hp b&s



## bustout

Anyone have input or valuable feedback on this particular unit. I am buying a used one for about 200-250 bucks and I wanted feedback

Thanks much.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum bustout! :friends: I am not familiar with this model Simplicity. Suffice it to say that the Simplicity brand in general has a very well earned reputation. Not sure if you are familiar with this link but thought it might be of some interest and help. 

Simple Tractors


----------



## DixieTom

Hell for $200 bucks u should be fine regardless. I should darn say 
count your blessings and say an extra prayer tonight at the ole' dinner table, I tell you what.

-tom


----------



## RidersLament

I'm going to try to revive this thread because I'm looking at buying one of these. 

Anybody with any experience with this model. How'd yours turn out for you bustout?


----------



## Powerking

I found one for free just the other day and I have to say its a neat little tractor. It cuts quite well has a stout little 10 hp briggs. I have to say its a solid tractor wouldn't hesitate to purchase another.


----------

